# Removing a background on an Image



## Flame (Jun 4, 2013)

If upload an image, can any of you guys remove the background?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2013)

Flame said:


> If upload an image, can any of you guys remove the background?


 

Well, it depends entirely on the background and the image. I could give it a shot.


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2013)

its an image of me, and i want to do something fancy on my facebook layout page. thank you for even in thinking about it.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2013)

Flame said:


> its an image of me, and i want to do something fancy on my facebook layout page. thank you for even in thinking about it.


 

Would you have a better quality picture? The picture is grainy and the lighting gets in the way - the better the original image, the better the edited product will look.

And hey, of course, don't mention it.


----------



## DCG (Jun 5, 2013)

(paint could be used if you're on a pc with no installing permisions (aka school pc's) but it would be a hell of a job....)


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Would you have a better quality picture? The picture is grainy and the lighting gets in the way - the better the original image, the better the edited product will look.
> 
> And hey, of course, don't mention it.


 
sorry, this is the one i have. ive deleted the original. i have a Samsung galaxy S3, the damn thing takes a picture like a potato. i dont think the original would have been any better sorry.




DCG said:


> (paint could be used if you're on a pc with no installing permisions (aka school pc's) but it would be a hell of a job....)


 
I tried to do it with Gimp... But it was bad.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2013)

Flame said:


> sorry, this is the one i have. ive deleted the original. i have a Samsung galaxy S3, the damn thing takes a picture like a potato. i dont think the original would have been any better sorry.


 

Would you be able to take another photo in a better lighted environment?


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Would you be able to take another photo in a better lighted environment?


 
i could, but i would have to do that tomorrow(its late here), i just had a shower and i haven't shaved in awhile. so i dont want to upload an unshaven picture(its one massive beard). thanks any.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2013)

Flame said:


> i could, but i would have to do that tomorrow(its late here), i just had a shower and i haven't shaved in awhile. so i dont want to upload an unshaven picture. thanks.


 

Ah, I get you. Yeah, that might be a good problem. I have no problem waiting. Just post it here or PM me the pic and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 5, 2013)

post it? Ill take a crack at it.


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2013)

okay. thanks bortzy. but gahars has a point the image is bad.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 5, 2013)

Take a better pic against a solid color that's different from your skin, hair and clothing. Hang a sheet if need be and use even lighting, so you don't get any shadows. Then it will be as simple as using the magic wand tool in Photoshop or gimp. Otherwise you'll need to zoom in and use the lasso tool to remove the background. As has been said before the better quality the original image the better the final product.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 5, 2013)

Be glad you asked GBAtemp, any other site would be bombing with funny photoshop edits!


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 5, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> Be glad you asked GBAtemp, any other site would be bombing with funny photoshop edits!


 
Nah, that still happens here. Someone summon AlanJohn!


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 5, 2013)

Come on, where's the pic? hehe

edit: oh nevermind. I just skimmed through. It's a tiny pic.  probably an ID pic. 1x1 or 2x2 pic. xD


----------



## KvinMoreaux (Jun 5, 2013)

Like that ?


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2013)

thanks to ALL you guys for the effort! dont know what to say. Thank you, Thank you!

i didnt ask anywhere else because i knew Gbatemp is a great place.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 5, 2013)

Flame said:


> thanks to ALL you guys for the effort! dont know what to say. Thank you, Thank you!
> 
> 
> i didnt ask anywhere else because i knew Gbatemp is a great place.



Oh stop it you, we're a bunch of asses.


----------

